# [BSL] Livingston County Passes Pit Bull Ban - WILX-TV



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wilx.com/news/headlines/19086779.html&cid=1214025860&ei=1U8ySPzjLpXs8wSzt_WIAQ&usg=AFrqEzdBYBMx7XiuCDXtlKoql_HyI58a9g">Livingston County Passes Pit Bull Ban</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WILX-TV, MI -</font> <nobr>37 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>But <b>dog</b> trainer Sami Sprague said the <b>breed</b> itself is not violent, it's the environment. "<b>Breed</b> specific <b>legislation</b> is not the answer we're looking for," <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

